

Jobster: $55M investment was sold for almost nothing - dennisgorelik
http://www.techflash.com/mobile/seattle/2010/10/recruitingcom-finds-a-buyer.html

======
dennisgorelik
1) Here's Jobster's traffic for the last couple of years:
<http://www.quantcast.com/jobster.com>

2) Remember GoJobby.com -- Alaskan' startup that Jobster bought while on $55M
shopping spree? GoJobby.com redirects to jobing.com now.

